# Any Enicar Experts?



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Enicar Saturn logo moved from actually beneath the wording (like the above), to being seperate like in Bridgeman's gorgeous example?

John


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

No expert but i think it was somewhere between 1953-1956

Cheers Martin


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I di







dnot know but just as a reminder--mine


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> I di
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see this I go green with envy, owning something that nice would easily rekindle my interest in later watches than the ones I collect now!


----------

